# Going the Distance clinics



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi everyone - Looking forward to coming over next month for the two clinics, great to see so much enthusiasm and a great response from you guys. I undestand there are just a few places left. 
Casting a long way is not the be all and end all of surf fishing, it is merely another string to the anglers bow. However, it is a very worthwhile string. Remember, if the fish are close in everyone has a chance, but if they are a long way off then only the anglers who have taken the time and trouble to learn will stand a chance of getting among the action.
I have been following the thread on long range rigs and I will be bringing some with me for the plus of course designing and making rigs will be part of the clinic. Rigs are an important part of angling, some work better than others while some will fish the socks of anything else around. All this and more will be discussed with working examples for every delegate.
See you in August - BB


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

BB,

Really looking forward to meeting you and adding more tools to my toolbox.


Anthony


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Anthony - the 'tools' will be how to cast further, more smoothly and with less affort. In my early days I would annoy the c**p out of my fellow competitors because I always looked as if I was'nt putting anything into the cast. End of the day, look at any athlete, if they look as if they putting a lot of effort into something 99 time ou of 100 their timing is out of whack. see you in August - BB


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi niel. be good to see you again. i'll be at the first clinic. haven't seen richard lately, but will tell him you are coming if i do run into him. fishing is getting better every day so you should have some diversionary fun. see you soon . bill smith


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Bill - thanks for that, what sort of rigs etc do I need? Hook size etc would be appreciated so I can get some made up. I have plenty of pompano style two hook flappers with 3/0 circle and a few with 4/0 plus plenty of serious circles snelled up for fishfinders. Looking forward to meeting up again. BB


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

niel. the trout [weak fish] are here,but spikes. flounder but also a lot of undersize, spot and crocker, in good numbers. the stripers are always here, but catching up to them is the key. they are mostly at night. i wouldn't worry about rigs. whatever is going, i'll have rigs made up. i don't know if i'll have it in time, but a primo syncro [13ft 2in] has arrived. i'll build it as soon as i get it.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Bill, do you need the ring spacing for the Primo? Neil


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

niel. probably will.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Niel please post both high and low reel spacing for the synchro. I am pretty sure Bill will be casting high reel.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Primo spacings, all inches from tip

Low reel: 4 – 9 – 15 – 22 – 31 – 43 – 63 – 93 

High reel: use all the same just jiggle the last three down so there is a gap of around 40 to 45in from your reel to the butt ring.

Good luck - BB


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Neil,

The second weekend is booking as fast as the first weekend. If it maintains this pace, it should also be sold out soon. Relax; there will not be a third weekend. 

As I watch videos of US casters in tournament it is clear that we need more work on our ground cast; put me at the top of that list. Most of us rushed into the pendulum without a firm understanding of the "Off the Ground" cast. As a result, our sinkers remain inside our tips, we load the rod with our arms and not our bodies, we snatch the sinker from its arc, etc. These things might explain why only a handful of US casters have reached over 800 feet and the UK has dozens. If you could add to what Peter and Andy showed us last October that would be great.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Blackbeard is on his way*

We have posted more details on our website at www.longcasters.org. for people that are registered for the clinic. 

1.	Click on the “Surfcasting Clinic” button.
2.	Click on the “Details” button. 

We are working on getting menus from near by food stores such as Sudway, etc. 

If you still have questions, shoot us an email. I just spoke to Neil by phone. He is packed and ready. His plane arrives on Thursday. He can’t wait to meet everyone and start having fun. 

We still ahve a few opening for the clinic on August 16th and 17th.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Well guys and and I understand from James we have gals too, the time is nearly upon us. Can't say how much I am looking forward to seeing old and new friends on the East Coast again, its been a while since I was in Delaware. Just a couple of days to go - "Be there or be square!" Neil
PS - The new PPT rods I sent to across have arrived so it's all systems go!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Neil,

I have the new rods. I'll wait and let you open the box. I look forward to seeing you cast them. Everyhting is set for the weekend. I have a box of your videos and over hundred long distance rigs, plus the door prizes. The emails are really pouring in now. We also have tackle coupons for everyone. A Delaware tackle shop has given us more goodies for the seminar. I can't wait to see the photos we get after people use your techniques to catch bigger and better fish. Fly safe. I'll pick you up at the airport on Thursday.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks James
Glad everything has arrived safely, if the three piece PPT rods arrive today/tomorrow they will send a couple over so we can play with them later in the week. I tell you, they are awsome!
Okay, that's about it, see you at the airport Thursday - Neil


----------

